# Morgan Mix Mare, What mix and conformation



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Very cute. I just purchased a Morgan mare similar to yours (see avatar pic). It's hard to tell what yours could be mixed with, especially since she's small. 

The pic isn't great to assess her confo. There are some instructions for how to take confo pics in the "sticky" section of the conformation thread section.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

as far as I can see, she could be full Morgan.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I cant say anything about confo, but what a pretty mare!!! My first horse was a morgan mix. I still have him and he's in his late 20s. He was the greatest, most tolerant, horse ever!!!


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> as far as I can see, she could be full Morgan.


I honestly was thinking this to. I was told she was a possible mix only bc she wasn't reg.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm no good at conformation, but I always click on the Morgan threads as I love the breed. To my untrained eye, she does look very "Morgan-y" too. I have a 20-year old mare with the same coloring and height as yours- she's just a bit tubbier with a broody belly  They're such wonderful horses- looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Eh. no registration doesn't always mean mix. Some people are just too lazy to turn in the papers (haha guilty myself)


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are some new pics of her!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Larissa said:


> Here are some new pics of her!


She's a pretty girl. She carries herself so proudly - typical Morgan :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely from the second pics I'd suspect PB.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The way she moves, she is all Morgan.


----------



## zett (Jun 12, 2012)

From the first pic I was assuming she was indeed a mix and thinking maybe Standardbred. However, on seeing the second pic and how she is moving and carrying herself, she looks pure Morgan to me - not that I'm any expert. I'm just Morgan obsessed.  If you have the ways and means, it'd be fascinating to see if a DNA test would show she's Lippitt. She's *that* pretty and correct looking to me. The Lippitt Club on Facebook mentioned about some Lippitts that are not getting registered. If she were to turn out Lippitt, you might just have yourself a very rare bloodline.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know if she's Lippet nor do I think it's that rare. (I'm from MA though so may be rarer further out ) but that was my EXACT thought process

"hmmm maybe standardbred?" "oh, no way, ALL morgan" haha!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She has a slight pony look to her so maybe someone mixed some welsh blood into the line at some time or even some hackney pony to get a higher knee action?
She's very nice.


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

Very beautiful and very Morgan looking.


----------



## zett (Jun 12, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> I don't know if she's Lippet nor do I think it's that rare. (I'm from MA though so may be rarer further out ) but that was my EXACT thought process
> 
> "hmmm maybe standardbred?" "oh, no way, ALL morgan" haha!


Ah, in MA I don't suppose Lippitts seem so rare. I'm down in WV and thinking more nationwide.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

zett said:


> Ah, in MA I don't suppose Lippitts seem so rare. I'm down in WV and thinking more nationwide.


 LOL yeah I noticed that. I don't think of them as rare, actually, there are probably almost as many Lippitts as Morgans haha. But I can see how that would diminish the further you go.


----------



## zett (Jun 12, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> LOL yeah I noticed that. I don't think of them as rare, actually, there are probably almost as many Lippitts as Morgans haha. But I can see how that would diminish the further you go.


I don't know about that, even up in MA  According to AMHA: As of August 20, 2007, there were approximately 107,950 living registered Morgans. - See more at: American Morgan Horse Association

According to The Lippitt Club, there are only about 2000 Lippitts. If I'm doing the math correctly, that's about 1.9% of all Morgans.

However, if you are in an area that's almost all Lippitts, I consider you *very* lucky.  Do you get to handle any? Are they as sweet and sane as TLC says they are?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

zett said:


> I don't know about that, even up in MA  According to AMHA: As of August 20, 2007, there were approximately 107,950 living registered Morgans. - See more at: American Morgan Horse Association
> 
> According to The Lippitt Club, there are only about 2000 Lippitts. If I'm doing the math correctly, that's about 1.9% of all Morgans.
> 
> However, if you are in an area that's almost all Lippitts, I consider you *very* lucky.  Do you get to handle any? Are they as sweet and sane as TLC says they are?


 I think the 2000 are all in VT/MA lol. I wouldn't say "almost all" but there are plenty (out of the Morgan population) Honestly it's hard for me to specify "that horse is a Lippit" I usually just remember the Morgan part and some people don't even mention that. My first horse was a Morgan, registered ex show horse but I never got his papers evil. I know several very nice Morgans that I _believe_ are Lippitts and my old vet is on the breeders list. Nice horses but I just love Morgans they are GREAT horses and I love their personalities.  (Though I wouldn't consider my old boy "sweet"  in fact my mother told me recently that she really didn't like him! Guess he was a one person guy )

Ugh I was drooling over THE most gorgeous mare on dreamhorse but can't find her any more.


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

jaydee said:


> She has a slight pony look to her so maybe someone mixed some welsh blood into the line at some time or even some hackney pony to get a higher knee action?
> She's very nice.


Im not sure. But I don't think so. In person nothing says pony at all. At least IMO. Thank you for the compliment on her though  I sure do adore her. Once I get her over here and get somethings done, I am going to start sending in DNA tests for her. One to see if shes morgan 100%, and if she is, the next will be to the lippet.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Not to take this thread too far off course (sorry OP!!)...I have a "newer style" Morgan, and love her, but am thinking seriously that I'd love to find a Lippitt for my next horse once my old lady retires. I live in NH, 5 minutes from the VT border and 20 minutes from the MA border, so there are definitely a lot in this area, but in my online searching, I've also started drooling over the "Okan" Lippitts out in Washington state: Okan Morgans Home Page

I know we can't post Facebook links here, but if people are interested in Lippitts, you definitely should join the Lippitt Club Facebook page. They post actively and the pictures of both historic and present day Lippitts really highlight their sturdy conformation.


----------

